

After my PhD how much salary should I expect as a professor of computer science? - bussetta
http://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/2346/after-my-phd-how-much-salary-should-i-expect-as-a-professor-of-computer-science

======
mjwalshe
I think geting tenure as a professor is harder than doing a PHD.

